# Teddy has an adopted sister! Many CUTE pictures are coming!



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

We are now busy with introductions and stuff, but happy to announce that Teddy has a new buddy!

Teddy is sniffing her bum a lot! Is that normal?
He likes to groom her.
They fight a bit.
He (pardon me) wants to hump the tiny thing?? He bites on her neck and wants to stand on top of her? I am getting him neutered ASAP! 

Is this stuff normal? For now they play together supervised, and will hang out in different rooms otherwise.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Kittens can be preggers by 6 mopnths or younger. This could be normal. Neutering is a good idea. Kittens having kittens so young can be harmed by being pregnant. 

She looks like a cutie. I would supervise them at all times though, until he is neutered.

Mylita


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh yes, this is the plan. I am calling my vet tomorrow morning.


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

They are now playing and talking to each other through the door crack.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm a sucker for calico 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a cutie!! YES! got that boy fixed! You and new kitten will be much happier! His hormones are raging and it is probably vexing to the kitten for him to be so "attentive" right now.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Aww, cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

New kitty... She is not shy at all. Is this normal??? Ha-ha? She doesn't care to look for hiding places, she started eating within few minutes of arrival home, she just pounces from one thing onto another... Playful.. Fights back with Teddy, doesn't even hide much from him, and he is at least 5 times heavier than her... 

She is hanging out alone in the room, and each time I come in I find her nicely playing alone. I wanted a playful kitty, she might be much more playful than Teddy.

Find 10 things that are just wrong in this picture


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

So adorable! How old is she? What is her name?


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

She looks like a little tiger in that picture! And I mean, that's really good that she isn't nervous! You get a lot of cats that are, but Jake wasn't either. The moment he got home he was just happy to be out of his carrier, and he wanted full run of the house right off the bat! He ate that night, and slept in the bed with my sister.

Just sounds like you got a girl who isn't shy which is fantastic! Can make things a lot easier, especially with introductions!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The butt inspection seems to be going well.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She is ADORABLE! How old is she?


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

spirite said:


> She is ADORABLE! How old is she?


Thank you! According to the vet she is about 6 weeks old.

After separation today while I was at work, these two are catching up on some quality sleep time together.


----------



## Amy83 (Sep 19, 2012)

ADORABLE!!! Your whole crew is just beautiful!


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

I loooove her colours! Both kitties are gorgeous!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, they are adorable together. How did you get the little kitten (I'm sorry if you've told the story and I didn't see it.)


----------

